# Unknown fs when unmounting a disk



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 6, 2011)

I have successfully mounted my USB stick, but I can't seem to unmount. Here is what I entered into the shell: [cmd=]umount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1[/cmd] and this is what it spits out: 
	
	



```
umount: /dev/da0s1: unknown file system
```

I formatted this USB stick on a computer running Windows XP by right-clicking on the USB stick, and then hitting "Format..." :\


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2011)

Unmount the mountpoint, not the device.  For example, if you mounted it on /mnt, unmount it with
`# umount /mnt`


----------



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 6, 2011)

That worked, thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2011)

If you want to unmount _all_ your Windows filesystems in one go you can also do:
`# umount -a -t msdosfs`


----------



## JordanTBoehm (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks, good to know.


----------

